# Sphodropoda quinquedens - New Generation



## Precarious (Jun 29, 2013)

*Female*







*Male*






*Pair*
















*Laying*






*Hatch*






*L2*











*L3*


----------



## Precarious (Jun 29, 2013)

*L4-L5

Taste the Rainbow...

Tropical Fruit*















*Grape*





*Kiwi Lime*





*Creamsicle*





*Peach Strawberry*


----------



## Precarious (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Mime454 (Jun 29, 2013)

They're so cute!


----------



## thalassarche (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow! What colorful little bugs they are!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jun 29, 2013)

Great Work of Art PrecariouS!


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 30, 2013)

For sale..?


----------



## vonmehr (Jun 30, 2013)

Those are absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic photography!


----------



## Jonathanberg22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Jun 30, 2013)

This topic will kill me &lt;3


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2013)

Those are really cool.


----------



## bobericc (Jul 1, 2013)

Like the grape


----------



## Precarious (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Precarious (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Precarious (Jul 15, 2013)

*CRAZY COLORS!!!*


----------



## Digger (Jul 15, 2013)

These images are.....THE BERRIES !


----------

